# the right martial art with a weak  leg



## drclairvoyant (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey I've been wanting to start a martial for a while now. The trouble I that I've had three operations on my right leg and its pretty weak. I was wondering what would be the best martial art for me with this infirmity?


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 14, 2015)

drclairvoyant said:


> Hey I've been wanting to start a martial for a while now. The trouble I that I've had three operations on my right leg and its pretty weak. I was wondering what would be the best martial art for me with this infirmity?



Whichever one you are personally most comfortable with.

In my TSD class, we have a guy with bad knees from football who does kicks and stances fine.

Another gentlemen had a spinal fusion and has a rod in his back and can now kick at my head and im 5'8".

Test whats in your area, figure out which bugs it the least or which one youre comfortable pushing it with. Over time, itll really help your knee


----------



## Blindside (Apr 14, 2015)

What are you looking to get out of a martial art?

Many instructors will work around your issue, you will probably never be a contender for a UFC championship, but neither are most of the rest of us.  Some arts I could see it might be more difficult for you than others, but again I suspect most instructors would work with you.  For example,  my art does a lot of work with footwork and mobility drills, and you may be quite poor at them in the beginning but you will need to adapt them to work for you, and I will help you with that, that is my job as an instructor.  I would also teach you to fight based on your ability set, you probably won't be the greatest kicker of all time but I can certainly teach you to fight.  (Edit: i am reminded once I finished that sentance that one of the old school Karate champions in the US, Bill "Superfoot" Wallace was a reknowned kicker who only kicked with one leg because he ripped most of the ligaments out of his other knee.)  Don't let your injury stop you from trying something.


----------

